# [SOLVED] Yellow Tint Images



## Blast (Jun 7, 2008)

Alright, so i am running Windows 7 (64-bit) on my SyncMaster 940bw monitor: In the default image viewer, my images come up with a yellowish tint. Paint does not have this problem, however photoshop does. I use photoshop enough for this to be a big issue. I do not see the tint at all outside of those programs. My white turns up as pale yellow in photoshop (cs3) and the image gallery, however every other programs ranging from my games to this browser works fine. 


No, it isn't my graphics card. Yes i have the latest ATI drivers.

I noticed this right away when using windows 7, however this is the first i started up photoshop in a while. Can somebody please help me with this disastrous issue?


----------



## Paul R Smith (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: Yellow Tint Images*

More information is needed.
Your profile says you are using Windows XP SP3 and you give no details about how you got to Windows 7!
It would be helpful to say whether you had the problem before you started running Windows 7


----------



## Blast (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Yellow Tint Images*

I did not have the problem before windows 7 (forgot to update my OS there....)

And for the record, if i claim i am running windows 7, the profile information doesn't matter. For all you know i could be working on somebody elses computer. Making an assumption is fine, but what i state in my post and the fact i am in the windows 7/vista forms should make it apparent what OS i am using. I don't mean to sound harsh, but that is what i feel like i am getting out of your post.

thanks for pointing out the windows xp thing though


----------



## Paul R Smith (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: Yellow Tint Images*

You are asking for help so the more information you can provide the better.
The people reading your post are not mindreaders, don't know what PC you have, its memory, display card, whether you upgraded or what you were doing when the problem started.
Read your post and think about how someone who is trying to help would work out what is happening on your PC!
Goodluck.


----------



## Blast (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Yellow Tint Images*

I believe i put that it isn't the graphics card. I know for a fact it is not. Being that it didn't happen while running windows xp (in your defense, i didn't put previous os, but it isn't completely relevant) it is something with the OS and screen. From what i have read elsewhere it is something with Win7 not really liking Samsung monitors.

The information i provided was more than enough to figure out this problem. And i have my system listed on the "My System" tab anyways.


Edit: I am now happy to report i fixed it by follow a simple explanation on another site located here: http://social.technet.microsoft.com...e/thread/6387ce7d-9a96-458f-ad20-fc930720b986

I would like to point out that by using the information provided Paul, i found this.


----------



## Paul R Smith (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: Yellow Tint Images*

I'm very happy that you have found a solution.


----------

